# Creating an account on iTunes but its looking for a "Postal Code". What to use?



## clonboy (26 Dec 2011)

Am creating an account on iTunes, but it needs my postal code, I don't have one and keep trying to use 12345' or 0000 or Na,

Any ideas?


----------



## callybags (26 Dec 2011)

Try. AA1 1AA

This is a typical format for a UK post code and has worked for me on other sites.


----------



## ajapale (26 Dec 2011)

I used SW1A 1AA.


----------



## lou2 (27 Dec 2011)

This problem occupied me for several hours on Christmas day. Several google searches told me to try 1 but it still said invalid. It turned out that I was linked in to the UK itunes rather than ROI. I changed to ROI and then tried 1 as the postcode and it worked. Very frustrating this postcode business though.


----------



## Jim2007 (27 Dec 2011)

lou2 said:


> This problem occupied me for several hours on Christmas day. Several google searches told me to try 1 but it still said invalid. It turned out that I was linked in to the UK itunes rather than ROI. I changed to ROI and then tried 1 as the postcode and it worked. Very frustrating this postcode business though.



This is a VERY important tip especially if you are using a credit card.  Overtime Apple does some validation between credit card issuers/addresses and ITune country selections and if they don't match up they lock you out as a suspected fraud.  And it if you have a lot of your Apple stuff linked to it, it can be a big pain to get it all back in sync.


----------



## clonboy (27 Dec 2011)

Well , I was on the ROI site, and nothing worked,. I logged a call with apple support and it's a fantastic customer support, turns out the fix was to leave it blank, silly me , thanks all


----------



## Jim2007 (27 Dec 2011)

clonboy said:


> Well , I was on the ROI site, and nothing worked,. I logged a call with apple support and it's a fantastic customer support, turns out the fix was to leave it blank, silly me , thanks all



It's the little things that screw us up


----------

